# So we can’t enter Redd’s ship on day one?



## lPeachy (Apr 23, 2020)

He’s here chillin’ with Lief and gave me my first real painting and all that.
But can we not enter his ship on his first day in town?
It gave me a message that I had to be invited so I’m assuming I’ll just have to wait until he comes back to actually enter it...?


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2020)

I believe in the future he'll be a revolving visitor that you go visit on the beach, but the first day he's there he's hanging out in the plaza (I assume because Isbelle and Tom kick him off the island after the first day but he still trawls up on the shore in secret)


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 23, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I believe in the future he'll be a revolving visitor that you go visit on the beach, but the first day he's there he's hanging out in the plaza (I assume because Isbelle and Tom kick him off the island after the first day but he still trawls up on the shore in secret)


Yeah I know he’ll be another randomized NPC now, I was just hoping to sneak a look at his wares today lol


----------



## moonshi (Apr 23, 2020)

When I saw his boat, I had to go looking for him around the island and he was cruising by the beach (not where he was docked). I want to visit his boat too!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

The main screen when you start the game showed Redd walking on the beach in the south, so I knew I had to find him for day 1.


----------



## Saga (Apr 23, 2020)

I saw people on Reddit saying they got inside his ship, but I wonder if they were TTing to his second visit or something, because it seems like his first day he wanders around the island.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 23, 2020)

I got Redd the text day (which is today) and you have to talk to him to get a piece of art and then donate that to get the museum upgrade. The next time he arrives on your island and you talk to him, you’re able to get on his ship. 

Tbh I wish it wasn’t just limited to one art per day because even the fake statues look really beautiful due to the new graphics. They would look great in the gardens.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Saga said:


> I saw people on Reddit saying they got inside his ship, but I wonder if they were TTing to his second visit or something, because it seems like his first day he wanders around the island.


Most likely they TT’D.  From the dialogue I’ve gotten from Redd like him saying how his ship would make a great showroom. We not getting on the first day as much as I want to see it. He really is testing his fate, standing next to leif and stuff in front of the resident services lol


----------



## Saga (Apr 23, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Most likely they TT’D.  From the dialogue I’ve gotten from Redd like him saying how his ship would make a great showroom. We not getting on the first day as much as I want to see it. He really is testing his fate, standing next to leif and stuff in front of the resident services lol



Oh, is that what he said? That explains it! I was playing in Japanese when I ran into him this morning, and didn't know all the words he used. I got that he would be coming back again with more art, but not that he hadn't yet made his boat into a showroom.

That makes much more sense why we couldn't enter the ship, then.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

I seem to remember the process went:
-Talk to Blathers until he mentions the expansion
-Redd will appear the next day wandering your town. You can't enter the boat yet. Redd in town will sell you a 100% genuine art to give to Blathers.
-Museum expansion occurs after you give it to Blathers
-Redd returns the day after museum expansion is complete. He is wandering in town again. Find him in town, THEN he gives you access to the boat.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

I wasn't able to go in either. I found it weird since he docked on the secret beach rather than on the actaul dock.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 23, 2020)

Noctis said:


> I wasn't able to go in either. I found it weird since he docked on the secret beach rather than on the actaul dock.


He's a shady dealer, he won't want to go around flaunting his counterfeit goods!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a feeling that you need the museum expansion before you can actually enter. I talked to Redd and got a legitimate painting (awesome)...then I donated it to the museum, and Blathers told me they would do construction tomorrow. So, hopefully the next time he shows up, there will be a place for additional pieces of art, and the game will grant entry to the boat. I have a feeling this is what the issue is...as the game obviously wants to have a place for you to put the art before it just lets you get whatever you want.

I also nearly had a heart attack when Redd asked for something like 340,000 bells. I said "no thanks" and then he lowered it to 3,400 or something. Lol. I really thought for a moment that the art was going to cost that much. Had to change my pants. Hahaha.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 23, 2020)

There is a process in order to enter Redd's boat and unfortunately, you won't be able to enter it day 1 without time traveling. In order to enter Redd's boat, you have to speak to blathers first and he'll tell you about the art expansion. Isabelle will then tell you that a shady person is wandering around the island, you need to find Redd and buy the piece of art that he offers you. After donating it to the museum, blathers will start the renovation and it'll be closed the next day. The day after that, Isabelle will say the museum is open and warn you about fake art. You'll find Redd wandering around your island again and you need to talk to him. Once you do, you'll gain access to his boat.

So overall, buying from Redd is a 3-4 day process.


----------



## Blue1215 (Apr 23, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I seem to remember the process went:
> -Talk to Blathers until he mentions the expansion
> -Redd will appear the next day wandering your town. You can't enter the boat yet. Redd in town will sell you a 100% genuine art to give to Blathers.
> -Museum expansion occurs after you give it to Blathers
> -Redd returns the day after museum expansion is complete. He is wandering in town again. Find him in town, THEN he gives you access to the boat.


I see why I can’t find him again. I expanded the museum then time traveled to see him again and he never showed up. I was supposed to find him wandering around the day after I expanded. Should I travel back to the day after then?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2020)

I am able to confirm that Leif is standing around my Resident Services, but there is no sign of Redd and his boat.
Does anyone know why this has happened?  I do not time travel and have played every day since the 20th of March.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Are they bringing back the special members password?! I love that so much!!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am able to confirm that Leif is standing around my Resident Services, but there is no sign of Redd and his boat.
> Does anyone know why this has happened?  I do not time travel and have played every day since the 20th of March.


Have you spoken to Blathers? He wont spawn until you talk to Blathers and he talks about wanting to collect art.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Have you spoken to Blathers? He wont spawn until you talk to Blathers and he talks about wanting to collect art.


I have just spoken with Blathers now and he does not mention anything about art.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just spoken with Blathers now and he does not mention anything about art.


Hm... weird. 

Maybe wait until tomorrow. The art dialogue with Blathers would have happened the first time you spoke to him after updating


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Hm... weird.
> 
> Maybe wait until tomorrow. The art dialogue with Blathers would have happened the first time you spoke to him after updating


I wonder if I need to have donated a certain amount of bugs, fish and fossils before the art gallery extension dialog occurs?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> I wonder if I need to have donated a certain amount of bugs, fish and fossils before the art gallery extension dialog occurs?


It's possible! I'm not sure how many things you've donated but I've caught all the fish and bugs available so far. Have a good handful of fossils too.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> It's possible! I'm not sure how many things you've donated but I've caught all the fish and bugs available so far. Have a good handful of fossils too.


These are all of the donations that I have made if I have been recording them correctly on the ACNH Guide app.

13 Bugs Donated.
13 Fish Donated.
13 Fossils Donated.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I also nearly had a heart attack when Redd asked for something like 340,000 bells. I said "no thanks" and then he lowered it to 3,400 or something. Lol. I really thought for a moment that the art was going to cost that much.


Mine was 498,000 and I was like "Uh, do I need to go to the ABD machine?" before I saw that both possible responses were variations of "No"-- so no one can pay that much, at least!


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 23, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> These are all of the donations that I have made if I have been recording them correctly on the ACNH Guide app.
> 
> 13 Bugs Donated.
> 13 Fish Donated.
> 13 Fossils Donated.


It had has been said that you need to donate 60 between all three section so your getting there.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> It had has been said that you need to donate 60 between all three section so you getting close.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 23, 2020)

My Redd's just been standing at the plaza all day today and literally has not moved. 
My villagers do this sometimes, they just stand there for a good half an hour without doing anything...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 23, 2020)

So...I just spoke to Redd again, and now it makes sense why you can't enter the boat yet:

He says "I got a really good deal on a fishing trawler. I think it might make a good shop". Hence, the boat is not yet a shop. In fact...the only reason why he ends up making it a shop at all, is because he gets you to buy his potentially shady painting. When you do that, he makes a comment about how "nice" the people on this island are. So...yeah, he was merely traveling through with this boat and he had one painting to sell. You buy it...so he gets the idea to convert his boat into a shop...because he thinks the island is full of suckers. Lol.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

I couldn't find Redd at all until I TTd to the next day. Can't get in the boat either


----------

